# 2007 Nissan Altima A/C started blowing hot air



## jamiecantar (Jul 19, 2015)

Hi guys i'm new here and I hope you can help me.

I have a 2007 Nissan Altima 2.5 S 4cyl and just this week my A/C has stopped working, it's blowing hot air only. I checked the clutch to see if it is turning and it is NOT. I bought one of those refill cans and gauge kits and plugged the gauge into the LOW side of the A/C line with engine off to take a reading. The gauge reads 110 psi on the low side, is this correct? Seems high. being curious, I then checked my wife's Versa and it too is 110-120 psi engine off. Is this right? If the system shows a pressure of 110 psi means there is no leak, so why is the clutch not engaging? What should I check next.

please help
Thanks


----------



## cj1 (Oct 21, 2014)

When compressor isn't turning on, the low/high side both will read 110 PSI. The clutch is energized by clutch relay. Don't have location for you. 
You'll need a wiring diagram/description of your a/c operation to go more in depth.


----------

